# Benelli SBE 2 vs Rem Versamax vs Browning A5



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm apologize if this has been covered already. I'm wondering the pro's and con's of these 3 shotguns. Thanks!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Rem VersaMax

Pro: easy to clean, Handles heavy to light loads without changing parts

Con: little on heavy side weight wise


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I have the SBE II.
pros: easy to clean and take care of. light weight, cycles shots fast, easy to use.

cons: expensive, does not like light loads so i always shoot 1.1/8 rounds.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a SBE II and have really loved owning it for several reasons. 1- I love the comfortech stock. Waterfowl loads were punishing to shoot from my wood stock pump gun, and the stock combined with the inertia driven system, recoil is super mild. 2- it eats everything I feed it. From light target loads to heavy waterfowl loads. Never a misfeed. 3- it breaks down easy to clean and take on trips (came with a nice carrying case too). 4- the camo coating is top notch and durable. 

My only slight dislike with it has been the choke tubes. They aren't terrible, but they sure could be better for shot density / consistency. But I put in some Carlesons choke tubes and problem solved. 

One other mod I made was by adding a lite pipe to replace the tiny bead that came with the shotgun. 

Only real dislike I have is the price. Good golly that was a lot of green for a shotgun with no fancy wood or bluing.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

my vote is the SBEII. my buddys shoot them and have no problems. I'm actually leaning towards the benelli M2. it actually had better reviews then the SBEII from what I saw except it only chambers in 3" which is fine for me. I'm a little bit of an anti 3.5 shell.

I kill everything from quail-turkeys and everything in between with 3" just fine

I did however read online that the Orings in a gas driven gun have more of a chance of blowing out in single digit temps and colder. i'm sure thats not the case with all gas driven guns but, I think I would rather have an inertia driven gun and thats why I am going with the M2. that, and it shoulders so, so nicley


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have had all three. 
But only have the A5 still. Three year in and still going strong. To me there is just something about the humpback and the way it fits and points for me. All of these are great guns it's really just personal preference. But the gun that fits you the best will be the best for you. Also look at the maxus. I got two of them and my daughter loves hers. My son had a Vinci and after he shot the maxus he doesn't like the Vinci anymore.


----------

